# Women's Sweaters from one of the KY Knitwits



## Bettylex (Oct 24, 2011)

Because I don't have children and most of my family lives in the Sunny South, I tend to limit my knitting to sweaters, cowls, and fingerless gloves for my KY friends or myself. Not really a good knitter yet....just a determined one. Made this camel tweed sweater for myself and two friends asked for copies of it in red and blue. Just finished s black tweed cuff-to-cuff short-sleeve sweater after working on it at our friend's knitting get-together this past Sunday and Monday in Radcliff/Elizabethtown KY. We had a great time. It was like we had all known each other for years! You might say we are a closely knit group!

Will try to send the black one separately. Pattern info available upon request.


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

The sweaters are really cozy looking. Those would still be suitable for FL weather part of the year. Your knit group sound lie a fun bunch.


----------



## Keepmeinstitches (Feb 21, 2011)

All are really attractive and look great on the models.
Keep Me In Stitches


----------



## Candy (Jan 28, 2011)

great job Betty.
Candy


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

The sweaters look great! And I love those big buttons!


----------



## WandaT (Mar 29, 2013)

Hi Betty! Love the sweaters! I absolutely would like to have the patterns.


----------



## Mary JB (May 14, 2011)

Me too! They are really pretty!


----------



## CKnits (Jan 28, 2011)

Looking good!


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Great looking sweater would love the pattern...


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

They are beautiful ! Great job.. :thumbup:


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Beautiful sweaters.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

awesome


----------



## vreinholde (Jan 28, 2011)

Great loolking sweaters and models...Thanks for posting pictures.


----------



## vreinholde (Jan 28, 2011)

sorry for the second entry - clicked tool fast twice...


----------



## mmorris (Sep 5, 2013)

They're all beautiful but the red one really stands out. Great knitting job; How do I get the pattern? (I love the wall hanging).


----------



## ladysjk (Dec 16, 2011)

Lots of ohs and ahs here! I too would love to have the pattern, and thank you in advance.


----------



## countryknitwit (Nov 13, 2011)

I would lovd to have the pattern as well. What a great sweater, and 3 different looks. Great job!


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

WandaT said:


> Hi Betty! Love the sweaters! I absolutely would like to have the patterns.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Pattern source, please. Thx.


----------



## sandy127 (Sep 8, 2011)

They are Beautiful! I think your knitting is wonderful!


----------



## kwright (Mar 16, 2012)

Great job! The buttons are eye catching. They add to the sweater. Lovely.

You have some fans that want the pattern.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

lovely, they look comfortable!


----------



## Donnabellah (Jul 12, 2011)

You are a knitter like me. When I read how you described yourself as not really not a good knitter but dedicated - I thought that's exactly how I would descibe myself. Then as I went down to see your work, I connected with you again. I, too, make the same pattern over and over again. I love this hobby and am so grateful for all the help I've received since I joined. Thanks for your comments and photos. I bought a camera but haven't taken the time to learn how to use it yet!! That is why I haven't posted any photos.


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Love the sweaters and the buttons just make it stand out.


----------



## illusionsbydonna (Mar 24, 2012)

My husband bleeds Big Blue Nation blue season tickets and all.. I don't dare buy anything red (Cardinal red anyway).. I'm a Hoosier girl who married into this.. :-D ...

College sports :roll: 

Your sweaters are beautiful!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very pretty sweaters,fantastic work and colors. :thumbup:


----------



## beadknitter (Sep 23, 2011)

Hi , Love the sweaters, would also like the pattern if possible.
Thanks in advance


----------



## kammyv4 (Aug 6, 2012)

Great sweaters and I agree with mmorris, the red one really does stand out.


----------



## gailknitt (Feb 19, 2013)

Love the red one. I would love to have the pattern.


----------



## finstock (Nov 27, 2011)

lovely


----------



## Vole61 (Sep 7, 2012)

I love them they look so comfortable. Please could I have the pattern details many thanks


----------



## Frannyward (Mar 22, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## SpangleB (Jan 4, 2013)

They are really pretty. Love the red one. Like other posters have asked could you let us have the pattern source? I have some wool in my stash that I think would fit the bill. I think you should give yourself a pat on the back for a good job!!


----------



## chocolate lover (Jan 28, 2011)

Beautiful. Would love the pattern.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Gorgeous


----------



## tikva (Nov 30, 2011)

They are really gorgeous . I like them all. You did a very good job.


----------



## betsy10904 (Sep 15, 2011)

Beautiful sweaters. I love that blue. It seems a great fit for all. Would love the pattern.


----------



## prairiewmn (May 17, 2012)

Pattern for me too please Your sweaters are lovely


----------



## roz franklin (Jul 30, 2011)

love the sweaters all look different in different colors. Like the blue best since that is my favorite color. On line to get the pattern if possible. Thanks


----------



## das (Aug 29, 2011)

Really pretty sweaters, I especially like it in blue. Your knitting is excellent. I also would like the pattern source if possible please.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

You look like a "really good knitter" to ME! These are just wonderful!


----------



## gheitz (Apr 14, 2011)

what a great job...beautiful sweaters!!


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

Beautiful work.


----------



## SharonM (Nov 25, 2011)

Ditto here! I love this... and it looks like something I'd make for myself without getting bored before finishing it! Can you post the pattern for all of us?


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Such a classic Beauty--- I would love this pattern. I am ready to knit something for myself after outfitting the entire family!



Bettylex said:


> Because I don't have children and most of my family lives in the Sunny South, I tend to limit my knitting to sweaters, cowls, and fingerless gloves for my KY friends or myself. Not really a good knitter yet....just a determined one. Made this camel tweed sweater for myself and two friends asked for copies of it in red and blue. Just finished s black tweed cuff-to-cuff short-sleeve sweater after working on it at our friend's knitting get-together this past Sunday and Monday in Radcliff/Elizabethtown KY. We had a great time. It was like we had all known each other for years! You might say we are a closely knit group!
> 
> Will try to send the black one separately. Pattern info available upon request.


----------



## cathysmith97 (Jul 3, 2013)

The sweaters are lovely and you knit beautifully. Knitting groups are fun as I just found one myself, and it is nice to be surrounded by fellow knitters and crocheters.


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

I love your sweaters. you are a beautiful knitter.


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

very nice sweaters, you did a good job.


----------



## GSbeachbum (Jan 14, 2012)

I think you are a wonderful knitter. I would love the pattern please. I am a new knitter and I think I could knit this.


----------



## robngail (Mar 24, 2012)

Wow! Beautiful and what a great friend you are!


----------



## Robin Redhead (Feb 25, 2011)

Super!


----------



## barbara schiller (May 12, 2011)

I ,too.would love the pattern...Great work.....Great imagination.....Great diversity in colors


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

Great sweaters! Would you please give me the pattern info? Thank you!


----------



## BethM (Sep 17, 2013)

Beautiful sweaters! I would love to get the pattern for it!


----------



## whataknitwit (May 1, 2011)

I'm another one who would like the pattern please.


----------



## Nilda muniz (Aug 14, 2011)

You did a very nice job! I am interested in getting the details of the pattern. Thank you.


----------



## Bostonmama (Aug 25, 2012)

I think they all look great! I would love to have the pattern info.

To me, it looks like you ARE a very good knitter!
Tara


----------



## jns1944 (Jul 2, 2012)

Beautiful!! Pattern please!


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Congratulations on your great sweaters. I just love that sleeve length.


----------



## hotske (Aug 27, 2011)

This may just take me from baby blankets to a sweater...love all of them. Just like everyone on this post, would love the pattern source. Thank you.


----------



## lbg52 (Sep 7, 2013)

You are a wonderful knitter! The sweaters are beautiful. Thanks for sharing. I'm not sure my skill is good enough to do a sweater yet, but this sure would be one I would want to try! (Love Lexington!...my sister lived there for a time while she got her Doctorate at UK...always enjoyed the beautiful scenery there.)


----------



## janettamargo (May 13, 2013)

I have just joined a knitting group and I'm looking forward to lots of good times with this new 'family'. Love all the sweaters!


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

Love each one!


----------



## sclloyd (Aug 4, 2013)

Bettylex said:


> Because I don't have children and most of my family lives in the Sunny South, I tend to limit my knitting to sweaters, cowls, and fingerless gloves for my KY friends or myself. Not really a good knitter yet....just a determined one. Made this camel tweed sweater for myself and two friends asked for copies of it in red and blue. Just finished s black tweed cuff-to-cuff short-sleeve sweater after working on it at our friend's knitting get-together this past Sunday and Monday in Radcliff/Elizabethtown KY. We had a great time. It was like we had all known each other for years! You might say we are a closely knit group!
> 
> Will try to send the black one separately. Pattern info available upon request.


Would love to have this pattern! It is beautiful and looks perfect for winter wear--thanks in advance :-D


----------



## roz franklin (Jul 30, 2011)

I would love to request the pattern. thanks


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

Absolutely lovely and the colors are so pretty.


----------



## Rene22 (Oct 29, 2012)

Please put us out of our misery and send us the pattern Thank you . Your knitting is super


----------



## alpaca Issy (Oct 11, 2012)

Hello Betty

Your sweaters are so lovely - what beautiful colours - would love to have the pattern - the wool is waiting!!! Thankyou so much


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

Looks great.


----------



## jerrilou (Jul 8, 2011)

Looks like everyone agrees. Great job, and would love the pattern. Buttons really make the sweaters, those were really nice.


----------



## colon4me (Oct 2, 2011)

The red one is awesome, but I prefer the camel for myself. I live in Florida and it does get nippy every now and then. I would love the pattern and your choice of yarn and color for the first one. Thanks.


----------



## colon4me (Oct 2, 2011)

The red one is awesome, but I prefer the camel for myself. I live in Florida and it does get nippy every now and then. I would love the pattern and your choice of yarn and color for the first one. Thanks.


----------



## rmarie (Feb 25, 2011)

ditto to all thats been said!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## joand'5 (Aug 27, 2011)

Comfy looking...would love the pattern.


----------



## grandmothercarolyn (Jul 15, 2011)

I love that pattern! I haven't scrolled thru all the comments/replies/remarks - so the ? has probably already been asked....what is the pattern name? where did you find it?

I really think that it is an attractive style for the woman who prefers a looser sweater........
Grandmother Carolyn


----------



## Lafemmefran (Jan 21, 2012)

I will add myself to the list too. I would love to have the pattern. Your sweaters all look different with the different yarns used. You did a great job knitting these sweaters.


----------



## digiknit (Mar 26, 2011)

I love this simple pattern and would love to knit this one. So many ways to make it our own look


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

You did a lovely job! I too love this sweater's simple line; the kind of pattern where you can showcase the yarn ... and the buttons. All three are gorgeous.


----------



## MNSISSY1 (Mar 12, 2011)

Love these sweaters! Would love the pattern too.


----------



## sandyann (Jul 5, 2011)

Need pattern info, looks like a great everyday sweater. You did a great job on all of them.


----------



## Jacqueline M Gray (May 26, 2013)

I really love that pattern


----------



## fibermcgivver (Dec 18, 2012)

Lovely work! You are such a nice friend! Love he red varigated and I'm not much of a "red" person...


----------



## Kateydid (Apr 24, 2012)

Each one is beautiful and I love the buttons. I too would love the pattern as I live in Las Vegas and we too have mild winters.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

I too would like to know the pattern.


----------



## voeltner (Jul 6, 2011)

Great job on the sweaters. I would love the pattern. Did you finish the black one you worked on Sunday night?


----------



## WandaT (Mar 29, 2013)

Hey voeltner! Maybe we can get her to post it on our FB page after she posts it here.


----------



## knittingaddict (Mar 20, 2012)

Is your pattern a top down pattern? It looks lovely. I would love to have the pattern if you wouldn't mind sharing.


----------



## susanrs1 (Mar 21, 2011)

You are definitely a good knitter, don't underestimate yourself. Sometimes even with garter stitch mistakes can happen, but your sweaters look perfect! I am child-free also so I knit the same kind of things you do. Too bad we are so far apart we could get together. Congratulations, your sweaters are beautiful and I bet your friends are happy.


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

lovely sweaters


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

VERY nice style.


----------



## MTNKnitter (Jun 11, 2011)

Beautiful sweater. I really like the red color one. Looks like a fairly easy pattern????


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Really lovely!!


----------



## humdinger (Sep 12, 2011)

Love all the sweaters and you have done a great job of them!!


----------



## Abi_marsden (Aug 5, 2012)

Love it where is the pattern from,please let us all know before there is a riot.thanks.


----------



## MartiG (Jan 21, 2012)

Lovely sweaters and sound like a fun group you have there!


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

KnitNorth said:


> You did a lovely job! I too love this sweater's simple line; the kind of pattern where you can showcase the yarn ... and the buttons. All three are gorgeous.


I too would love the pattern if you can possibly link us up. Thx.


----------



## chatkat (May 15, 2011)

Oh yes! I also would love a copy of this sweater pattern!!!!!! It is lovely and looks fun to make!


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

Beautiful practical sweater! Love the 3/4 length sleeves.


----------



## Tootsie (Mar 16, 2011)

Hey Betty....I often wonder why basic sorts of sweaters are so hard to find. I love this one and would be most grateful if you'd share. Should I pm you with email address? I'll do that and you can let me know if you need something else/more. Tootsie


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Each one is so beautiful! Your work is lovely! Sure would love to be on the receiving end of one of those beautiful sweaters! Your friends are so lucky~


----------



## colleend2006 (Aug 25, 2012)

Beautiful Sweater I would love the pattern info
Thanks


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Great job... beautiful sweaters and lovely models.


----------



## MomPae (Apr 20, 2013)

Love this design, and you did a beautiful job on not one, but all three of them. Adapts well to different colors. I do want this pattern, as well as many others. The jacket's simplicity will make it go well with various outfits. Thanks for sharing your nice accomplishments.


----------



## easyonly (Nov 10, 2011)

Looks like a great sweater jacket that could look different depending on the yarn used. I too would like to have the pattern.


----------



## Oakley (Mar 22, 2011)

Your sweaters are all very nice. Good work!!


----------



## Deb's Keepn Bzy (Mar 16, 2013)

They are beautiful! I'm nowhere near your league, but can't wait to get together with the ky group.


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

Bettylex has posted the pattern info under a separate thread on KP called "Women's Sweaters from one of the KY Knitwits - Pattern Info." (sorry, I don't know how to post it as a link.)

I looked up the name of the sweater (Amherst) on Ravelry and it is available as a download for US$7.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/amherst


----------



## WandaT (Mar 29, 2013)

Hi Deb! So good to hear you might be interested in joining our little group. We will be in tough when we plan the next event!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Great sweater!

Hazel


----------



## anne.1 (Oct 17, 2013)

Hi, cardigan looks gorgeous, especially in the Camel Tweed. Seeing that encourages me to really get into my knitting, I've only just started again and your lovely cardigans have given me inspiration. Well done. they must have taken you ages to do all three!


----------



## mbaker751 (Oct 31, 2011)

They are beautiful!! You are a goog knitter!


----------



## mbaker751 (Oct 31, 2011)

good!


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

Bettylex said:


> Because I don't have children and most of my family lives in the Sunny South, I tend to limit my knitting to sweaters, cowls, and fingerless gloves for my KY friends or myself. Not really a good knitter yet....just a determined one. Made this camel tweed sweater for myself and two friends asked for copies of it in red and blue. Just finished s black tweed cuff-to-cuff short-sleeve sweater after working on it at our friend's knitting get-together this past Sunday and Monday in Radcliff/Elizabethtown KY. We had a great time. It was like we had all known each other for years! You might say we are a closely knit group!
> 
> Will try to send the black one separately. Pattern info available upon request.


Great work!
I couldn't make it.
I had two grandsons.
Go UK....oh, and go UL! :-o


----------



## WandaT (Mar 29, 2013)

Thanks for posting the pattern information! I thought we were going to have a riot!


----------



## Rene22 (Oct 29, 2012)

How do we get the pattern?


----------



## WandaT (Mar 29, 2013)

Rene: The sweater pattern is for sale on Ravelry. The name is Amherst.


----------



## reborn knitter (Apr 7, 2013)

Like all of them- I like wearing this style better than sleeveless vests.


----------



## Loriz (Oct 12, 2013)

They are all so beautiful. Would you mind sharing the pattern? Great job!


----------



## lori2637 (Jan 25, 2011)

I have that same pattern and my sweater is just about complete, will post picture when done. Mine is made with varigated blues yarn


----------



## firecracker4 (Aug 5, 2011)

I think it looks fantastic.


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

kponsw said:


> Bettylex has posted the pattern info under a separate thread on KP called "Women's Sweaters from one of the KY Knitwits - Pattern Info." (sorry, I don't know how to post it as a link.)
> 
> I looked up the name of the sweater (Amherst) on Ravelry and it is available as a download for US$7.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/amherst


Many thanks! $7! Yikes! It is nice though.


----------



## wynnmaa (Oct 19, 2013)

I wouldn't mind having the pattern too.


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

wynnmaa said:


> I wouldn't mind having the pattern too.


Someone posted it on screen 7.


----------



## Rene22 (Oct 29, 2012)

How do we get screen 7


----------



## WandaT (Mar 29, 2013)

Hi Rene: It is page 7. If you look around where you are at, you will see the part that shows the page numbers.


----------



## Philomind (Feb 20, 2012)

Love the sweaters!
May I please have the pattern.
Nancy


----------



## ntclarno (Nov 28, 2012)

I'd like that pattern too. Thanks,


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

kponsw said:


> Bettylex has posted the pattern info under a separate thread on KP called "Women's Sweaters from one of the KY Knitwits - Pattern Info." (sorry, I don't know how to post it as a link.)
> 
> I looked up the name of the sweater (Amherst) on Ravelry and it is available as a download for US$7.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/amherst


Thanks for the pattern info. There is now going to be a massive sale of this. I put it on my list to purchase as soon as I get some of my things finished. This is just a classic style. This sleeve length is my absolute favorite.


----------



## SpangleB (Jan 4, 2013)

Well I'm blowed I've got that pattern! I got it a few years ago along with another one called Fairhope and have them tucked it away somewhere. 
Just goes to show we knitters sometimes don't know what we've got.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Great job, all are so pretty


----------



## piecemaker (Oct 14, 2011)

Betty, i love the sweaters. So enjoyed our time together and getting to know you. I look forward to our next get together. I think I may be brave enough to finally try my hand at a sweater once I finish a few of these works in progress.


----------



## maryt (Jul 26, 2011)

Love your pattern!Will you share it?


----------



## WandaT (Mar 29, 2013)

Betty: You have a real hit here! Congratulations!


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

Very nice sweater... all look different also. Great job!


----------



## mawmaw5 (Jul 6, 2013)

Betty great job. would like the blue pattern if it comes in large size. Had a great time Monday.We did click, All the ladies were super nice.Loved your black sweater. I thought I had a pattern like it but I don't.Thanks Shirley


----------



## randado (Jan 23, 2012)

Fantastic sweater, the cut is perfect!!


----------



## my2blkcats (Jun 9, 2011)

You go girl! Nice job.


----------



## Catherine42 (Jul 3, 2013)

Very nice sweater! Great job.


----------



## CindyMB (Jul 2, 2012)

Loving this plain basic pattern. I think you could add some different stitches to it so you can knit more then one and not have them look the same. I would like to knit one in a denim colored yarn and I know my daughter would love one in black. Her baby is due on Valentine's Day. Maybe I will knit her one as a baby momma gift!


----------



## Rainbowyarns (Jul 17, 2013)

What a beautiful job!! I would the pattern ,too. Thank you in advance..


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks for posting the information about the pattern.


----------



## NurseSusan1954 (Nov 8, 2012)

Beautiful sweaters and beautifully knitted! I would love the pattern please and thank you


----------



## YasminaB (Dec 14, 2011)

I would like he pattern for the blue cardigan it's really lovely hope it's not too difficult. Thanks YasminaB


----------



## knittingaddict (Mar 20, 2012)

FYI, the pattern is available on Ravelry for $7.00. It is called Amherst by Kim Dolce.


----------



## Bettylex (Oct 24, 2011)

Susan....The pattern is copyrighted so I can't send it out. You can get it by googling "Amherst Sweater" by Dolce Handknits. Costs about $7 and in comes in a PDF file that you just dowload and copy. Your LYS might also be able to order it for you. Great easy pattern.....very adaptable. I plan to make at least one more. Good luck. 

Betty


----------



## NurseSusan1954 (Nov 8, 2012)

NurseSusan1954 said:


> Beautiful sweaters and beautifully knitted! I would love the pattern please and thank you


Thanks for the information everyone! Just purchased the pattern and might try making it in the Red Heart Super Savers Fleck yarn


----------



## roz franklin (Jul 30, 2011)

I have the pattern and I am working on ttthe sweater but I was wondering which yarn you used. It calls for heavy worsted yarn. I am using red heart since I had quite a bit of it on hand. Thanks


----------



## riggy (Apr 9, 2012)

Those sweaters look great and I would love the pattern if I may :thumbup:


----------



## riggy (Apr 9, 2012)

oops didn't read the rest of the replies


----------



## YasminaB (Dec 14, 2011)

would love to have the pattern please. Thanks YasminaB


----------



## mmorris (Sep 5, 2013)

Your knitting is beautiful! Love the colors. Keep up the great work! :thumbup:


----------



## knittingaddict (Mar 20, 2012)

The pattern can be found on page 7.


----------



## YasminaB (Dec 14, 2011)

yes please i would like the pattern Thanks YasminaB


----------



## JanetMM (Oct 29, 2011)

Yes, lovely, and I too would love the pattern. Thank you so much.


----------



## Michelle10n (Mar 23, 2012)

I would love a copy of your pattern
Looks like a fun knit & so useful. I love knitting cardigans

Best
Michelle10n


----------



## adlih2537 (Jun 23, 2014)

All are lovely! Would love pattern, please.


----------



## kacey66 (Sep 9, 2013)

Gorgeous sweaters! I agree with mmorris about the red one. It does stand out. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## YasminaB (Dec 14, 2011)

page 7 of what paper? don't get it. YasminaB


----------



## Farmwoman (Jul 2, 2014)

BettyLex- Your sweaters are all lovely! Lucky friends! Love all the colors. (You make a beautiful model in the beige one! It fits and hangs perfectly!) Thank you for sharing! : )


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

YasminaB said:


> page 7 of what paper? don't get it. YasminaB


The link to the pattern is on page 8 of this thread.

Posted by Kponsw http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/amherst


----------

